# Review: stage 2+ APR tuned A3...



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Just thought I would give a little review/insight. I have a 2015 A3, pretty much fully loaded. APR intake, turbo muffler delete, Motor mounts, Billy Boat down pipe and APR stage 2+ tune.... The car has about 1750 miles on it. 

The car is a total blast to drive now. Plenty of Tq down low, with the stage 2 tune, it really pulls up high now and you dont feel a drop off in power. 
Ive been around and in the performacne industry for years, I must say that the way Billy Boat designed the downpipe for the quattro, was perfect, and the product its self was VERY well made. Also, APR NAILED the 2+ tune...very happy with it also. 

As far as warranty, I took it in and had an interior concern taken care of, no issues. Also had an oil change done, told them not to hook it up to the computer, he said thats not a prob. Anytime they work on it, just ask them not to hook it up to the diagnostic machine if I am not tuned back to stock. luckily my dealer seems to be pretty cool about it. 

Its a total blast to drive, if anyone is questioning on doing it, DO IT! :laugh:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoooolin said:


> Just thought I would give a little review/insight. I have a 2013 A3, pretty much fully loaded. APR intake, turbo muffler delete, Motor mounts, Billy Boat down pipe and APR stage 2+ tune.... The car has about 1750 miles on it.
> 
> The car is a total blast to drive now. Plenty of Tq down low, with the stage 2 tune, it really pulls up high now and you dont feel a drop off in power.
> Ive been around and in the performacne industry for years, I must say that the way Billy Boat designed the downpipe for the quattro, was perfect, and the product its self was VERY well made. Also, APR NAILED the 2+ tune...very happy with it also.
> ...


Amazing you were able to get the New 8V A3 back in 2013, and you only managed to put on 1750 miles in 2 years! LOL! I assume you meant 2015?

Seriously tho, I was discussing with Thomas from Emmanuele design on the other forum, and it seems the new Gen 3 EA888 motors really take well to mods. I was joking about how the extra $6K for the S3 really only buys you bigger brakes. The stg 2+ A3 is within 10hp/tq of stg 1 S3 on the dyno, so it will be interesting to see what develops in the A3 vs S3 debate...

I have the S3 with CTS intake, CTS BOV, GIAC stg 1, and will install Bull-X DP & CTS lightweight pulley soon, and wait for the Stg 2 file from GIAC. Hopefully this will be enough to make me feel better about the extra $6K I paid for the S3, lol.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> Amazing you were able to get the New 8V A3 back in 2013, and you only managed to put on 1750 miles in 2 years! LOL! I assume you meant 2015?
> 
> Seriously tho, I was discussing with Thomas from Emmanuele design on the other forum, and it seems the new Gen 3 EA888 motors really take well to mods. I was joking about how the extra $6K for the S3 really only buys you bigger brakes. The stg 2+ A3 is within 10hp/tq of stg 1 S3 on the dyno, so it will be interesting to see what develops in the A3 vs S3 debate...
> 
> I have the S3 with CTS intake, CTS BOV, GIAC stg 1, and will install Bull-X DP & CTS lightweight pulley soon, and wait for the Stg 2 file from GIAC. Hopefully this will be enough to make me feel better about the extra $6K I paid for the S3, lol.


hahah yes, 2015. 

I got a good deal on this particular A3 through employee pricing so that is why I picked this one up over an s3. I planned on tuning it, with supporting mods from the get go, so i am glad the hp/tq numbers are pretty close haha. 

Curious to see what happens with your car on the stage 2.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoooolin said:


> hahah yes, 2015.
> 
> I got a good deal on this particular A3 through employee pricing so that is why I picked this one up over an s3. I planned on tuning it, with supporting mods from the get go, so i am glad the hp/tq numbers are pretty close haha.
> 
> Curious to see what happens with your car on the stage 2.


Emmanuele design's S3 is the development car for GIAC, and it's the exact same set up as my S3. They anticipate about 40hp increase from stg 1 to stg 2 on the S3, so ultimately the S3 will make more power over the A3, but probably not very noticeable, unless you are at the track. The A3 turbo spools quicker and makes more torque down low, the S3 turbo makes more hp, but up high, so I suspect the A3 will feel like it accelerates quicker. At the end of the day, both versions will tune really nice, but from performance/dollar perspective, I am not so sure the S3 was worth extra $6K for a little extra top end. At some point down the road, I might want to pick up a used base 2.0T quattro A3, strip it down, and turn it into a dedicated track car to compete against all the EVO's and the STI's...

Will you be adding more go fast stuff to yours? Forge Intercooler looks really juicy....


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

CbutterK said:


> Emmanuele design's S3 is the development car for GIAC, and it's the exact same set up as my S3. They anticipate about 40hp increase from stg 1 to stg 2 on the S3, so ultimately the S3 will make more power over the A3, but probably not very noticeable, unless you are at the track. The A3 turbo spools quicker and makes more torque down low, the S3 turbo makes more hp, but up high, so I suspect the A3 will feel like it accelerates quicker. At the end of the day, both versions will tune really nice, but from performance/dollar perspective, I am not so sure the S3 was worth extra $6K for a little extra top end. At some point down the road, I might want to pick up a used base 2.0T quattro A3, strip it down, and turn it into a dedicated track car to compete against all the EVO's and the STI's...
> 
> Will you be adding more go fast stuff to yours? Forge Intercooler looks really juicy....


How is the GIAC stage 1 on the S3? I've been waiting for the R version for a month so I am really curious to know how the stage 1 map improved over stock. Thanks.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Any thoughts on taking it to the drag-strip to run some 1/4 mile times? I'll be going stage II in the very near future, but I'm very curious what this car will do in the 1/4. This is purely a guess, but going by "butt-dyno;" it feels like a stage 1 car is capable of mid to high 12s.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

brekdown29 said:


> How is the GIAC stage 1 on the S3? I've been waiting for the R version for a month so I am really curious to know how the stage 1 map improved over stock. Thanks.


In terms of Power & acceleration, it makes a HUGE difference! In terms of smoothness, it's not as smooth as stock. There are minor peaks & valleys within the torque curve you can feel, but biggest difference in smoothness is the way the DSG shifts. If you have a manual R, you won't have this problem. But if you have the DSG, you will feel harsh shifting at partial throttle when on boost. I've been discussing this issue with GIAC for a while now, but it appears until they release the DSG software, the only solution is to turn down the power at part throttle, which they probably won't do unless more folks have issues with DSG. I guess this is the price to pay for having a tune that is on the edge of max power.

So my advice? If you have a manual R, go for it! it makes ridicules amount of power & the acceleration is night & day difference. If you have the DSG and are willing to deal with the harsh shifting, or be very gentle with the gas, or you are willing to drive in Dynamic mode(don't know what that setting is for the R) all the time, I still recommend it. If you are not willing to deal with this annoyance, then I suggest you wait till they release the DSG software 1st, before you go stage 1.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> Any thoughts on taking it to the drag-strip to run some 1/4 mile times? I'll be going stage II in the very near future, but I'm very curious what this car will do in the 1/4. This is purely a guess, but going by "butt-dyno;" it feels like a stage 1 car is capable of mid to high 12s.


Unitronic stage 2 A3 ran documented 12.49 In Canada, And Emmanuele Design GIAC Stage 2 GTI ran documented 12.6X in southern Cal. So yes, most stage 2 A3 should be in the mid 12's all day long... Maybe even low 12's with some extra hardware like intercooler, turbo pipes, Lightweight crank pulley, minor weight reduction, etc.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

CbutterK said:


> In terms of Power & acceleration, it makes a HUGE difference! In terms of smoothness, it's not as smooth as stock. There are minor peaks & valleys within the torque curve you can feel, but biggest difference in smoothness is the way the DSG shifts. If you have a manual R, you won't have this problem. But if you have the DSG, you will feel harsh shifting at partial throttle when on boost. I've been discussing this issue with GIAC for a while now, but it appears until they release the DSG software, the only solution is to turn down the power at part throttle, which they probably won't do unless more folks have issues with DSG. I guess this is the price to pay for having a tune that is on the edge of max power.
> 
> So my advice? If you have a manual R, go for it! it makes ridicules amount of power & the acceleration is night & day difference. If you have the DSG and are willing to deal with the harsh shifting, or be very gentle with the gas, or you are willing to drive in Dynamic mode(don't know what that setting is for the R) all the time, I still recommend it. If you are not willing to deal with this annoyance, then I suggest you wait till they release the DSG software 1st, before you go stage 1.


Thanks for the feedback. All R's are DSG at this point but I don't mind the occasional hard shift. Just wish GIAC would have a bit more urgency with it for us R folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

The 2015 a3 2.0 stage II is available on youtube. Search 2015 audi a3 Unitronic stage II. The video is wicked. They ran ~12.4 sec 1/4 mile and 0-62mph in ~4.1 seconds (that equates to 0-60 in under 4 sec btw!). I plan on getting an apr stage II ecu on my 2015 a3 2.0, with apr intake and apr do (whenever the hell the awd version is available), upgraded diverter valves, engine mount, and S3 intercooler. Hope to crush untitronics numbers! I'm stoked for aprs upcoming stage III as they are in development of a Borg Warner twin scroll turbo. The sky is the limit with twin scrolls. I'm expecting around 500 HP/500 tq. Will need upgraded pistons, connecting rods, clutch pack, and BBK for sure. Dare I say low 10 second or sub 10 second potential. Also, the A3 should be faster than S3 as the A3 weighs ~200 lbs less.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

brekdown29 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. All R's are DSG at this point but I don't mind the occasional hard shift. Just wish GIAC would have a bit more urgency with it for us R folks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm... It's not occasional hard shift. It's all the time at half to three quarter throttle while the turbo is on boost. I don't know if it's my driving habits, but i always seem to be in that sweet spot where it wants to shift harsh, unless I put it in dynamic mode(sport), where it shifts at much higher rpms. But at full throttle, it actually shifts smooth! GIAC says it's the torque limiter on the stock DSG software. Because the GIAC tune is making so much more torque at part throttle, it's confusing the DSG TCU.

Are you in Phoenix AZ? I'm in Surprise. Which shop are you going to use for the GIAC tune? Parts Score in Scottsdale did my S3.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The 2015 a3 2.0 stage II is available on youtube. Search 2015 audi a3 Unitronic stage II. The video is wicked. They ran ~12.4 sec 1/4 mile and 0-62mph in ~4.1 seconds (that equates to 0-60 in under 4 sec btw!). I plan on getting an apr stage II ecu on my 2015 a3 2.0, with apr intake and apr do (whenever the hell the awd version is available), upgraded diverter valves, engine mount, and S3 intercooler. Hope to crush untitronics numbers! I'm stoked for aprs upcoming stage III as they are in development of a Borg Warner twin scroll turbo. The sky is the limit with twin scrolls. I'm expecting around 500 HP/500 tq. Will need upgraded pistons, connecting rods, clutch pack, and BBK for sure. Dare I say low 10 second or sub 10 second potential. Also, the A3 should be faster than S3 as the A3 weighs ~200 lbs less.


Who is doing the work for you in KC? Chad? (modified by KC)


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The 2015 a3 2.0 stage II is available on youtube. Search 2015 audi a3 Unitronic stage II. The video is wicked. They ran ~12.4 sec 1/4 mile and 0-62mph in ~4.1 seconds (that equates to 0-60 in under 4 sec btw!). I plan on getting an apr stage II ecu on my 2015 a3 2.0, with apr intake and apr do (whenever the hell the awd version is available), upgraded diverter valves, engine mount, and S3 intercooler. Hope to crush untitronics numbers! I'm stoked for aprs upcoming stage III as they are in development of a Borg Warner twin scroll turbo. The sky is the limit with twin scrolls. I'm expecting around 500 HP/500 tq. Will need upgraded pistons, connecting rods, clutch pack, and BBK for sure. Dare I say low 10 second or sub 10 second potential. Also, the A3 should be faster than S3 as the A3 weighs ~200 lbs less.


Until they release the stage III for the S3, then S3 will be faster again, lol. BTW, equipped with the same exact options & Parts, they both weigh about the same. The only reason stock S3 is heavier than the stock A3 is due to larger brakes, bigger turbo, plumbing, more standard equipment than A3, etc. Stage III turbo, upgrade intercooler, BBK, etc & the A3 will be just as heavy as the S3, lol.

Not trying to downplay the A3 at all, I think it's actually a better value proposition than the S3 in terms of performance per dollar initially spent. But ultimately, you will spend about the same amount of money on either car, and will end up with same performance level, IMHO.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

CbutterK said:


> Umm... It's not occasional hard shift. It's all the time at half to three quarter throttle while the turbo is on boost. I don't know if it's my driving habits, but i always seem to be in that sweet spot where it wants to shift harsh, unless I put it in dynamic mode(sport), where it shifts at much higher rpms. But at full throttle, it actually shifts smooth! GIAC says it's the torque limiter on the stock DSG software. Because the GIAC tune is making so much more torque at part throttle, it's confusing the DSG TCU.
> 
> Are you in Phoenix AZ? I'm in Surprise. Which shop are you going to use for the GIAC tune? Parts Score in Scottsdale did my S3.


Yep Phoenix. I will be going through PS as well. I wonder if GIAC is maybe doing some fine tuning/testing of the map. Perhaps when they release stage 1 for the R it will be a version 1.2 or something that will also be available for the S3 to help alleviate some of the shifting issues. I am currently using the Neuspeed plug and play kit and the car is just as smooth as stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ThorMjolnir said:


> (whenever the hell the awd version is available)


Just wanted to quote this - because I check every day on the website and want to scream, haha. WHERE IS IT


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> Just wanted to quote this - because I check every day on the website and want to scream, haha. WHERE IS IT


Check out the Billy Boat downpipe. its the downpipe and about 4' of pipe and bolts right up to factory mufflers with a cat. Its a VERY VERY well made part.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> Until they release the stage III for the S3, then S3 will be faster again, lol. BTW, equipped with the same exact options & Parts, they both weigh about the same. The only reason stock S3 is heavier than the stock A3 is due to larger brakes, bigger turbo, plumbing, more standard equipment than A3, etc. Stage III turbo, upgrade intercooler, BBK, etc & the A3 will be just as heavy as the S3, lol.
> 
> Not trying to downplay the A3 at all, I think it's actually a better value proposition than the S3 in terms of performance per dollar initially spent. But ultimately, you will spend about the same amount of money on either car, and will end up with same performance level, IMHO.


Is the stage three engine the same, just a different turbo?


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Spoooolin said:


> Is the stage three engine the same, just a different turbo?


So from what I understand, APR stage 3 for the A3 takes stock block, adds a big twin scroll turbo. I assume they will use the same turbo for their stage 3 S3. So, then the only difference will be, the internals of the S3 motor has higher rated parts from the factory, so they will be able to tune it a little more aggressively than the stock internal A3 motor.

Now, Unitronic's version of stage 3(Turbo upgrade), basically uses the same IHI turbo from the stock S3, so the output of their stage 3 A3 is close to the output of their stage 2+ S3.

Takeaway here is that once you swap internals on the A3 motor, it will make same power as the S3 motor in any tune, as long as they use the same turbo & tune. At least that was how it was explained to me from a technical guy at Audi. It was the same situation for the MK II audi TT vs TTS. Same block, forged internals on the TTS motor, K04 turbo. When you go stage 3 with K04 turbo on a TT, the output was similar to the stage 2 TTS, but just a little shy of beating it. But when APR introduced the GTX Turbo upgrade, it was game over for TTS with stock K04. So when you upgrade the TTS with the same GTX turbp, not you are back to making more power than same turbo TT, cause you can tune more aggresive with the stronger internals on the TTS motor. Then the TT can get forged internals with their GTX turbo, and use the same TTS tune and make same power... You get the idea. When I had a TTS, I stopped at stage 2+, cause there was just no end to how much you can spend to upgrade, and I am feeling the same way about my TT-RS(already at stage 2+) and my S3(Stage 1+, soon to be 2+ as soon as GIAC releases it).


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I Just had my car dyno'd today with my stage two and very similar mods.

17,100 miles on the car. Been flashed since last June with Stage 1 and intake.
full Billy boat 3" exhaust
APR cf intake
APR Stage 2 on 91 octane
full Black Forest mounts and catch can.

on a MAHA dyno in 91 degree heat on 91 octane the car made 233whp and 314wtq. I sent the screen shot of the dyno plot to Arin at APR And he was impressed with the torque.

I think, numbers-wise the HP is a little low, but the torque is insane on this little motor.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

CbutterK said:


> Until they release the stage III for the S3, then S3 will be faster again, lol. BTW, equipped with the same exact options & Parts, they both weigh about the same. The only reason stock S3 is heavier than the stock A3 is due to larger brakes, bigger turbo, plumbing, more standard equipment than A3, etc. Stage III turbo, upgrade intercooler, BBK, etc & the A3 will be just as heavy as the S3, lol.
> 
> Not trying to downplay the A3 at all, I think it's actually a better value proposition than the S3 in terms of performance per dollar initially spent. But ultimately, you will spend about the same amount of money on either car, and will end up with same performance level, IMHO.


Unless you consider what a stock stage 1 S3 does


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Unless you consider what a stock stage 1 S3 does


Not sure what you mean... I have an S3 with Stage 1 GIAC file, CTS intake & BOV. So let's say I paid full retail of $48K+tax for my S3(I didn't) when it 1st came out last year, and spent $600 for the stage 1 tune. So I am at $52K+. A stage 2 A3 with intake & downpipe is within 10hp and has more torque for $40K+Tax+$2K in mods. I'd say A3 stage 2 is still a much better value than S3 stage 1, Don't you think? I think on an A3, once you start to spend money to build the internals, upgrade the turbo, upgrade the brakes, then you start getting close to S3 price of the same spec. Then you basically spent the same money as S3+mods, without the S3 badge & resale value. At least that's how I look at it. Up to Stage 2+, A3 is hands down better performance value. At Stage 3+, they are the same performance value, but you get the S3 badge & resale value, so S3 has an advantage.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

CbutterK said:


> Not sure what you mean... I have an S3 with Stage 1 GIAC file, CTS intake & BOV. So let's say I paid full retail of $48K+tax for my S3(I didn't) when it 1st came out last year, and spent $600 for the stage 1 tune. So I am at $52K+. A stage 2 A3 with intake & downpipe is within 10hp and has more torque for $40K+Tax+$2K in mods. I'd say A3 stage 2 is still a much better value than S3 stage 1, Don't you think? I think on an A3, once you start to spend money to build the internals, upgrade the turbo, upgrade the brakes, then you start getting close to S3 price of the same spec. Then you basically spent the same money as S3+mods, without the S3 badge & resale value. At least that's how I look at it. Up to Stage 2+, A3 is hands down better performance value. At Stage 3+, they are the same performance value, but you get the S3 badge & resale value, so S3 has an advantage.


Very true. AWD really makes a huge different. I was just thinking of the A3 with the sport package that adds paddle shifters. Doesn't that alone make it a $44K?


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Very true. AWD really makes a huge different. I was just thinking of the A3 with the sport package that adds paddle shifters. Doesn't that alone make it a $44K?


I never actually priced out an A3, so I am not sure. You maybe correct on the $44K. That said, I was told that since the dealers typically carry 15 to 1 ratio of A vs S models, they will discount the A3 more so than the S3. I was also told by my dealer that it's almost $6K difference between same optioned A3 vs S3. And since stronger internals(in the motor), bigger turbo+plumbing, & bigger brakes appear to be the only difference between A3 & S3(all other options are available on both cars), I assumed I paid $6K for those parts and the S badges.

I read from the forums that most A3 owners paid less than $42K out the door with the discounts. I think that's a great price for a car that can do Mid 12 second quarter mile with less than $2K worth of mods.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

CbutterK said:


> I never actually priced out an A3, so I am not sure. You maybe correct on the $44K. That said, I was told that since the dealers typically carry 15 to 1 ratio of A vs S models, they will discount the A3 more so than the S3. I was also told by my dealer that it's almost $6K difference between same optioned A3 vs S3. And since stronger internals(in the motor), bigger turbo+plumbing, & bigger brakes appear to be the only difference between A3 & S3(all other options are available on both cars), I assumed I paid $6K for those parts and the S badges.
> 
> I read from the forums that most A3 owners paid less than $42K out the door with the discounts. I think that's a great price for a car that can do Mid 12 second quarter mile with less than $2K worth of mods.


Don't forget the suspension differences, doubly so if you opt for magnetic ride on the S3 - that isn't available at all on the A3, but from what I can tell, 'sport suspenison' on the A3 is not the same as the stock S3 suspension, but I might be wrong there as well.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

oh ****, where in houston are you? i have a stage 2+ a3 as well. who did your tune and downpipe install?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

mattchow said:


> oh ****, where in houston are you? i have a stage 2+ a3 as well. who did your tune and downpipe install?


I am in Cypress off 290 out by the outlet malls. 

Barr Tuning did my tune, and I did the downpipe and all the installs my self. 
where are you from?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Spoooolin said:


> I am in Cypress off 290 out by the outlet malls.
> 
> Barr Tuning did my tune, and I did the downpipe and all the installs my self.
> where are you from?


in in katy/richmond off WPT/99, takes me 15 minutes or so to get to the outlets. what else do you have done to your car? did you install the downpipe on jack stands?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I am a master tech at Momentum MINI, so I did the install there. I read on here you had to drop the driveshaft to get the factory DP out, but I am wayyyyyy to lazy for that, so I just took out the bolts for the motor mount, put a jackstand under the engine and raised the car up. luckily that gave enough room to twist and slide the DP up and out through the top. 

APR carbon fiber intake
APR stage 2+ tune
APR turbo muffler delete
Billy Boat downpipe
Neuspeed Torque arm mount insert. 
GFB DV+ (Felt that might be some good preventative mait. since the stage 2+ tune ups the boost a bit) 

Ill do the Black forest Engine mount, trans mount and catch can once I get back from my honeymoon in two weeks.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I highly recommend the BFI bits n pieces. Awesome stuff and top quality.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

222 hp and 315 tq with APR stage 2? Do you own the A3 1.8T FWD? If not, you may want to check if your turbo is working correctly. If you own the 2.0T, the hp/tq gains from APR have been verified by independent 3 parties.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

That does seem a lot off from the 383wtq, and 295whp the site boast. (stage 2 91 octane graph)

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

different dyno's for sure. even Arin at APR suggested i find a dynojet to see how it would compare. The MAHA is typically lower than most other dyno's.

keep in mind their website is also all for FWD GTI's and not quattro cars, so the numbers will vary a bit because of drivetrain loss on the quattro.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

ProjectA3 said:


> different dyno's for sure. even Arin at APR suggested i find a dynojet to see how it would compare. The MAHA is typically lower than most other dyno's.
> 
> keep in mind their website is also all for FWD GTI's and not quattro cars, so the numbers will vary a bit because of drivetrain loss on the quattro.


I can understand "A bit" but thats a pretty significant loss...I just may have to take mine to the dyno.


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoooolin said:


> Just thought I would give a little review/insight. I have a 2015 A3, pretty much fully loaded. APR intake, turbo muffler delete, Motor mounts, Billy Boat down pipe and APR stage 2+ tune.... The car has about 1750 miles on it.
> 
> The car is a total blast to drive now. Plenty of Tq down low, with the stage 2 tune, it really pulls up high now and you dont feel a drop off in power.
> Ive been around and in the performacne industry for years, I must say that the way Billy Boat designed the downpipe for the quattro, was perfect, and the product its self was VERY well made. Also, APR NAILED the 2+ tune...very happy with it also.
> ...


Please forgive the newbie question here.

I have a 2015 A3 2.0T and am looking to do the same APR tune, APR downpipe and APR intake. I'm confused about the different stages available for the A3.

Stage 1 - ECU tune
Stage 2 - higher ECU tune & downpipe
Stage 2+ - what's the difference between stage 2?

Thanks,
Sanjeev


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sanrivera said:


> Please forgive the newbie question here.
> 
> I have a 2015 A3 2.0T and am looking to do the same APR tune, APR downpipe and APR intake. I'm confused about the different stages available for the A3.
> 
> ...


Could be wrong, but I believe it is intake and/or TBE.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Sanrivera said:


> Please forgive the newbie question here.
> 
> I have a 2015 A3 2.0T and am looking to do the same APR tune, APR downpipe and APR intake. I'm confused about the different stages available for the A3.
> 
> ...


Stage 1 is a tune. They recommend you have an an intake on the car for this.

stage 2 is a more aggressive tune, and they recommend you have a intake and down pipe for that tune (they currently dont make a down pipe for the AWD) 

stage 2+ is the same thing as stage 2, just tuned a little more aggressively, since all gas stations down here have 93 octane. 

stage 2 = 91 octane
stage 2+ = 93 octane - with a little bit more aggressive tuning over stage 2 due to the "better" gas.


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoooolin said:


> Stage 1 is a tune. They recommend you have an an intake on the car for this.
> 
> stage 2 is a more aggressive tune, and they recommend you have a intake and down pipe for that tune (they currently dont make a down pipe for the AWD)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Very helpful!

Any recommendations on a downpipe for AWD?


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I purchased the Billy Boat downpipe from moddedeuros. The quality and fitment is some of the best I have seen for an aftermarket part like that. They also include the 02 harness extender which is needed...for 650 bucks or whatever it cost, its worth it!


----------



## Sanrivera (Jul 28, 2014)

Spoooolin said:


> I purchased the Billy Boat downpipe from moddedeuros. The quality and fitment is some of the best I have seen for an aftermarket part like that. They also include the 02 harness extender which is needed...for 650 bucks or whatever it cost, its worth it!


Thanks, I may do the exact same! 

Now if only someone had a downpipe install guide. I would love to do it myself. I can't imagine it's too difficult.


----------

